

The Gervais Principle - Procrastes
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/the-gervais-principle/

======
Procrastes
Just saw this posted by jnsaff2 in the "Letter to Amazon Board from Ad Exec,"
thread and thought it deserved its own submission. Serious, insightful, if
very cynical, theory of business inspired by "The Office."

